# Thunder .380 threaded



## onebigelf (Jun 4, 2010)

Is the threaded barrel version still in production? I can't find one anywhere except GunBroker for ridiculous $$$$.

John


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

It is still in their line up, so it's in production. Don't feel bad, the last standard Bersa Thunder I saw on the shelves, was about four months ago. Sucks too.


----------

